# [SOLVED] GPU



## unkown (Apr 26, 2011)

before i try to overclock my HD7770 what is it that i need to know about overclocking GPU like how much psu do i need and stuff like that i also need a guide i never done this before and i do not want to mess my stuff up


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: GPU*

OC'ing increases heat/stress and lends to a shorter component life.
A better GPU is the best way to better graphics.
If you PSU is a good quality 620W unit, you have sufficient power.


----------



## unkown (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: GPU*

i did not know it will shorter its use thanks tho


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: GPU*

depends on how many volts you need to add for the overclock you do.

For example my pc is overclocked to 4.5 and requires 1.3v if I overclock to 4.7 then I need 3.8v and if i overclock to 5GHz I need 1.41v. My psu can handle all that but if I had just bought the absolute minimum psu for my system then I would have issues and if I tried any of those for a long period of time I would damage something.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Remember that overclocking means operating the device outside the operating parameters established by the manufacturer.

All else being equal, the faster a CPU or GPU operates the more power it will require and hotter it will get. To ensure reliable operation after overclocking it is often necessary to increase operating voltage and that further compounds the heat problem. You need to ensure that cooling is adequate or there will be problems.

Overclocking is an experimental process, not just following a few simple steps. No 2 systems will reliably overclock to the same level, even when of identical specifications. You really need to understand the implications before proceeding.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Temperatures are going to be the most important factor in determining the safety of any overclock. Download CPUID's HWMonitor to monitor max, min, and average temperatures (max will be the one you pay attention to).
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


To stress test your overclock, use software that will make your GPU run at 100% strength. This does not harm the video card as long as temperatures are safe. I recommend keeping your max temps below 90°C.

FurMark is the software I use to stress test my video card.
FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net


As Tyree stated above, the best method for improved graphics is an upgraded video card. Overclocking will not cause any dramatic changes.


----------

